# Laura Francese NRA show May 15



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Great! They've got Palin and Hannity, complete ******s, as their featured speakers. What a spectacular way to take a legitimate organization that does some really great stuff and taint it with stupidity and partisan politics. Can my level of respect for this organization get any lower? Naw, I don't think it can.:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Must be an Obama supporter


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

duplicate post


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

Now that is a hilarious comment...I suppose being one of the top rated shows both TV and Radio is just a fluke? Are you a Kool Aid drinking democrat


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Its great to see this kind of backing behind the NRA! I'd personally love to attend this.


----------

